# Oil & Gas Process Overview



## محمد الاكرم (13 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم
ملف رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع
بعد فكه يوجد ملف production fundamentals
صيغة فلاش يتكلم عن جميع مراحل الانتاج الحقلي
انصح بتحميله للجميع
http://www.4shared.com/rar/OPnp7F2Bba/Oil__Gas_Process_Overview.htm


----------



## NAAY1988 (8 يونيو 2017)

ممتلز


----------



## yemenfalcon (9 يونيو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا . اللينك غير شغال او غير صالح حسب الرسالة the link is not valid . من فضلك ارسل رابط اخر . بارك اله فيك .


----------



## yemenfalcon (24 فبراير 2019)

السلام عليكم . الرابط لايعمل او غبر موجود . من فضلك حمل الرابط مزة اخرى وجزاك الله خيرا .



http://www.4shared.com/rar/OPnp7F2Bba/Oil__Gas_Process_Overview.htm


----------



## محمد الاكرم (25 فبراير 2019)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/qutac7cv8hc0drx/Oil+&+Gas+Process+Overview.rar


----------

